# I smell good!(Christmas 2012 Hialeah style supper)



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Wanna know why? Chicken Thigh!

I cooked with fire! I am a man! (Tarzan yell)








I know, right? Where's that darn smell-o-vision when you need it.








Don't hate me because my chicken is beautiful.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

That chicken looks awesome. We had Homemade Lasagna for dinner.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love lasagna! Don't know how to make it, but I sure can eat it!

That chicken was awesome, Bobby... It marinated for four hours and cooked (smoked) for one. Sweet and smokey with a hint of citrus (mojo criollo). No fake smoke flavor, just apple, orange, mesquite and hickory wood chips soaked in hot water 'til they sink.

I'm planning to make it for the folks at the summer tourney. Be there to find out how it tastes. I'm bringing both smokers!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Noob question - - - Summer tourney?? Where at?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I love BBQing. I should get outside this weekend and makes some BBQ chicken. The weather is supposed to be really nice.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> I love BBQing. I should get outside this weekend and makes some BBQ chicken. The weather is supposed to be really nice.


Yes, you should! It was so good.

Do you marinate first? I always do. I use mojo, worse than chestershire sauce, several bbq sauces and lots of seasonings. That marinates for at least three hours. Then I use REAL wood charcoal chunks in a deep smoker can that looks like a military version of R2D2. After I put the chicken on I throw a handful of wet wood chips on the coals to produce the copius smoke needed to render the flavor. Cover with the lid and walk away. It takes about an hour to cook 8 thighs with the bone in them. Half hour per side.

What's yer plan?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sometimes I marinate, and sometimes I dont. If I am making BBQ chicken, I generally marinate them in with my BBQ sauce of choice plus a little water. Then, I get them on the grill (I used real wood briquettes Not lump, too hard to control temp) over indirect heat of 325F (I use a BBQ Guru temp controller). I cook the meat about 1/2 way, and then drop some wood chips on (dry not wet). About 3/4 of the way through I slather them in sauce. I take them off when the meat gets to 165F using my Thermoworks RT600. Re-apply sauce, and eat hot.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You are probably a safer cook than I am. I don't use a thermometer. I judge it by feel, time and color. (blame my dad)
For really large thighs I will cut to the bone to check for blood.

Try the wet wood chip method sometime, Aaron. It produces wonderful smoke!

When I do the basting, I use butter, bbq saws, and a splash of mojo (tsp?). I heat that in the mike for a few seconds, stir it around, then brush it on the chix.
Always using Tony's Creole seasoning in that final baste.

We should have a SE tourney just to eat food! Yeah we'll shoot our slingshots, but I just want to cook and eat and laugh. I'll bring an extra roll of foil for hats!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not about safety (well, i guess it sorta is.) My main concern about temp is preventing overcooking. 9 out of 10 guys overcook their chicken. Chicken that is 165F is AMAZING. Get a thermometer. You wont regret it.

Read this:
http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_soaking_wood.html

That basting sounds good!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Aaron, I am not one of those 9 for two reasons. I pay close attention to what I'm doing and I don't drink while I'm cooking. I have observed that alcohol consumption before and during the cooking process either produces undercooked or overcooked food.

Cooking, to me, is a labor of love. It's how I show my love and appreciation. I put my soul into it and take it very seriously.

I have a thermometer, but when I'm cooking on the grill I don't use it. They way it comes together I can feel the doneness and see by the color and drip frequency when I'm close.

I soak my chip assortment in HOT water. They soak up so much of it that they sink. I prefer the use of the wet chips because they don't flame up, they lend moisture to the smoke and they produce a heavier smoke, which increases the flavor.

I book marked that page! Thanks for that. Always room for improvement!

Again, SE tourney.. Make it happen!!! We'll eat like kings and knights.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Since I am color blind it is hard for me to tell when the chicken is done, and I never have used the touch method (although my dad has tried to show me many times), so I always used a wireless thermometer when I do chicken on the grill. I always pull it off the grill at 160F and let it sit for 5-10 minutes (I let everything I grill rest afterwards). My chicken season is very simple, lemon pepper seasoning, and paprika. I have never marinated chicken before, but I tend to use apple wood when grilling. And I know drinking and grilling could be dangerous, but I love to stand by the grill with a beer in my hand. I actually had a picture on my computer from the last chicken i cooked. I also cooked cheddar topped potatoes that had layers of bacon on the bottom and top. Although the picture was taken right before I put the cheese on it.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That looks good! I'm already hungry... Good idea on the taters! I'll be giving that a shot.

Simple is fine with me. I don't always marinate my chicken. Sometimes I just do a sprinkle of seasonings.

I do like a flavorful skin, so sometimes I will slather the chicken with a mix of mayo,spicy brown, sweet pickle juice and a bunch of other spices. That gives me the crispy flavorful skin I like. My granny would slap me for eating the skin, but I can't help it. It's sooo good.

I don't have a problem with having a beer while grilling. That's cool. I'm no teetotaler. I just prefer my whiskey after I've digested.
In my family and amongst some of my friends, they start grilling after they are loaded. Drinking all the while... Either they forget about it and burn it, or they take it off too soon because they are so "famished."

The touch "technique" is one I learned as a line cook. It takes time and lots of error to get any use out of it. Having cooked thousands of steaks, chops, breasts and burgers it's one of the coolest tricks I know. Not having to cut into a piece of filet to check for doneness is golden! And getting it right, so it doesn't come back to the kitchen is a pretty remarkable feat too.

Ok, I've sufficiently primed my salivary glands, so I've gotta go. Who am I anyway Martha Stewart?


----------

